# buck bomb



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Forgive me if this has been posted before, but has anyone used one of these before? I picked up the "young buck" buck bomb as an attractant but haven't used it yet. They say this one is good for early bow season, but im not sure how early? Any reviews or advice would be much appreciated! Im sure monsterkat11 and chris1162 will chime in and make fun of me for it Haha but ide thought ide try and increase my odds tomorrow, didn't see anything this morning


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

I tried them a few years ago with no luck.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

buddy of mine tried them a few times, I wouldn't waste your money they don't work


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

I would not judge it by using it 1 or 2 times. If they worked every time then everyone would be bringing them into the woods


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

Ive had good luck with the estrus buck bombs during the rut..Ive had days where multiple bucks have come in right to the can and sniffed it. My advice to you would be, don't discharge the whole can at once...just spray some on your boots when you walk in and when you get to your stand spray some around it. i would just use it as a cover scent.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for the replys, I used one yesterday and had no luck but I may have to give it another shot one day.


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

most off the stuff they put on the market is a gimmick very few people have luck with alot of the products on the market. the best sent is no scent at all just keep your clothes and yourself as scent free as possible hunt the wind and set several stands for wind conditions and you will see more deer. good luck this season!


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

No offence weasel but I do not agree... A lot of stuff out there works... I have used Tinks 69 shot a 140inch 9pt.. Golden estres works. doc's numbered 2 in one bottle works... 145 12pt.... scent killer spray's or the smoker works. Not to be argunentive but I get ya. You don't need them but to say they don't work, WELL....


----------



## NIGHT MAGIC (Jun 13, 2011)

Try code blue it works awsome


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

To each his own I guess... but I haven't used them. Looks like a hunters gimmick to me. Best to rely on the good old basics...

Cover
Food Source
Water Source
Movement areas

You'll never go wrong.

When they are in full blown rutt, not a minute before and not a minute after, a little Tink's 69 in a disperser will do well near an active scrape, but if you aren't careful... you can push deer away with those gimmicks.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

I don't waste my money on any cover ups. before I started bow hunting when I would go out squirrel hunting I would have deer come withing 10 ft of me. One day as I was sitting by a tree I had this doe come right up to me and smell my boots. I have taken plenty of deers with no scent cover ups.


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

I use the doe "p" as a cover scent and have had bucks come straight down wind of me. I sit on the ground and have had them come to with in 5 yards of me. I just had a 10 point at 8 yards last saturday. Didn't shoot him because he was only 2 years old and small. I use the doe estrus in rut and have had the same results. Its my fault I haven't been able to close the deal. Worthevery penny in my book.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Bischoff66 said:


> I use the doe "p" as a cover scent and have had bucks come straight down wind of me. I sit on the ground and have had them come to with in 5 yards of me. I just had a 10 point at 8 yards last saturday. Didn't shoot him because he was only 2 years old and small. I use the doe estrus in rut and have had the same results. Its my fault I haven't been able to close the deal. Worthevery penny in my book.


I've had the same results without using them.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

To each there own... 

I have shot lots of bucks most using scent's.

Others use nothing and have shot them..

But it is how it is used that is important... I used Doc's 2 in one #ed in a mock scrap. It stopped a 140 inch from a trot to a stop and I shot him. would of never stopped without a the scent....


----------



## nschap (Jan 6, 2008)

the wind direction is the best scent control in the world


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I RARELY ever hunt in a situation where there is a prevailing wind. Take for instance Sunday evening. As I checked the wind to determine which stand to set in, it was perfect for my winter wheat stand. 30 minutes after setting down, the wind shifts and swirls until dark. All you "hunt the wind" guys must have constant prevailing winds, I for one, do not. So I try to use "gimmicks" to reduce my scent or cover it up.

Lg_mouth


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

lg_mouth said:


> I RARELY ever hunt in a situation where there is a prevailing wind. Take for instance Sunday evening. As I checked the wind to determine which stand to set in, it was perfect for my winter wheat stand. 30 minutes after setting down, the wind shifts and swirls until dark. All you "hunt the wind" guys must have constant prevailing winds, I for one, do not. So I try to use "gimmicks" to reduce my scent or cover it up.
> 
> Lg_mouth


See that buck in my avatar? Walked right to me from downwind. No cover scent, no gimmicks... Your money... blow it on whatever you want.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

I think its just more location and conditions then anything to do with scents. When bucks are chasing does they will just run for miles to breed as many as they can.When there in that crazed mood there almost drunk and in-coherent anyways. Easy to take advantage of


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I know I am in the 700 club on my 5 biggest deer & over half with the use of scents (dom buck & estus) and calls.

But saying we are blowing our money it is all a matter of opinion But the proof in in the pudding.


----------

